
Gary Gygax Memorial - sohkamyung
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/gary-gygax-memorial
======
Deimorz
This was an interesting story from a few months ago about some of the drama
around Gary Gygax's death, legacy, and memorials:
[https://kotaku.com/fantasys-widow-the-fight-over-the-
legacy-...](https://kotaku.com/fantasys-widow-the-fight-over-the-legacy-of-
dungeons-1833127876)

The whole article is worth reading, but it ends on a description of the linked
memorial.

------
chuckledog
Gary Gygax Memorial Lake Geneva, WI 53147
[https://goo.gl/maps/dP5B9GqqBvnY6Pup7](https://goo.gl/maps/dP5B9GqqBvnY6Pup7)

~~~
kangnkodos
[https://www.google.com/maps/@42.5901859,-88.4359453,3a,75y,3...](https://www.google.com/maps/@42.5901859,-88.4359453,3a,75y,39.96h,1t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOq0ANF6sfLalJwQYS84V3BGBXtBcsN5fMGUGFd!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOq0ANF6sfLalJwQYS84V3BGBXtBcsN5fMGUGFd%3Dw203-h100-k-no-
pi-0-ya58.465008-ro-0-fo100!7i8000!8i4000?hl=en-US)

------
JohnJamesRambo
This stub needs to be fleshed out.

